# Support Flow Restoration on the Dolores River - Take Action!



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I think this is a great idea in theory, but I would really like to hear what AW proposes for an operation plan. It would literally take an act of congress to take more project water downstream. I think there is some room for improvement on how McPhee is filled (timing and operations), but nobody can create more water and you can't really take project water away from the irrigators. 

I think we would all like to see more downstream flows, but I really would like to know what AW would like to do specifically in the context of the Dolores Project.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

*Good Link*

Thanks for providing a link for signing on to this petition. Its ridiculous what has happened to the Dolores and has happened to many rivers through out the west. It only takes a minute to sign the petition and support AW efforts to restore the Delores. IMHO one of the finest runs in the country. As far as what AW operation plan is, I think if you take a minute to follow the link provided it's self explanatory.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

rivermanryan - I'm involved with AW on this project and though they have many goals, one of the main objectives is to use the optimum whitewater flows they identified through a recent survey (that I'm hoping everyone participated in) to improve the timing and notification process for when McPhee actually does spill. Through the survey it is apparent that many paddling days are missed simply through the operators not having a reliable prediction process and because there is no plan in place to help manage existing flows to the benefit of paddlers. The specifics of the plan will be released soon but by signing the letter you are confirming the need for there to be a better plan to manage Dolores River flows for recreation, as well as ecological needs, whether that is through recreational releases, minimum instream flows, spring flushes or a variety of other flow management tools.


----------

